# My 4-6 plan (for BB goals)



## PFM (Jan 18, 2014)

I have witnessed guys using the high mg, eat big, lift heavy super dumbshit gym prick method with great results, there is no denying it works, but over time the high doses, the ridiculous food bills and the relationship wrecking meal timing and muscle tearing/joint wrecking lifting is going to cause ups and downs or possible elimination of certain exercises over time.............and I myself always viewed this game as a terminal lifestyle.

As I come up on 39 years since I slung my first concrete filled weights in the back yard, I can say I've learned the most in my later years. I am going to try to explain some principles I've discovered by trail and error. Here we go:

Muscle adaptation: Although I agree with "muscle confusion" as in changing up exercises (mainly to keep the mind from getting bored) I have forced myself to pick exercises and stick to to them for at least 4 weeks but no longer than 6 weeks and dropping the lift, replacing it with another such as close grip pulldowns to wide grip pulldowns. In my experience (not my opinion) mixing up and changing up every workout cancels out out the "shock" of going from one exercise your mind and muscle totally adapts to and then change it up.

Training cycles: Always and emphasize ALWAYS remind yourself no one and I mean no one ever ever got big in the gym. The body repairs and grows at night or at rest. I made my best natty and gear gains once I used my brain instead of my back to make a living. As you learn to cycle your training from 1-2 sets adding sets 2-3 and during optimal rest or while ON gear 3-4 sets anything else is just running gear and eating to lift and stroke your gym ego. Guys I like allot boast of marathon workouts and their gains, those gains are going to better using more intensity over a shorter duration in the gym: Mike Mentzer is proof and so am I.

Resetting your metabolism: Again my experience eating 8 meals a day for months, stalling out on my gains is simply my digestive system was A overloaded and B over-worked pushing the nutrients through: literally!  I also believe I myself can only take so many weeks of 24hr feeding until I need to reset my body clock and not eat past 8pm until 6pm the next day. When you cut back your meal (calories) cut back your training and reset your mind, muscles and digestive "clocks" or "memories".

Something my dad taught me: never fight another guys' fight. This can apply to the Ectomorph doing longer workouts eating clean never making impressive gains just as it can apply to the Endo lifting heaving, eating big never getting that lean hard look he wants.

The hardest training some guys are ever going to do is walking away from a set or two, taking a week off every 2 months or cutting back on meals for a few weeks and starting the big eating all over again, but in the long run it pays off.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 18, 2014)

PFM said:


> The hardest training some guys are ever going to do is walking away from a set or two,



You had me here. Great post, thanks for sharing the benefit of your experience.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 18, 2014)

great stuff here. as always


----------



## Assassin32 (Jan 18, 2014)

That last sentence I've found to be very true, especially since I'm 40 now. Great info, thanks for sharing man.


----------



## JOMO (Jan 18, 2014)

So you have had success with the almost 24hr fasting to "reset" your metabolism. I might have to give it a shot and just live off coffee that day.


----------



## GreatGunz (Jan 18, 2014)

Again my friend very nice


----------



## Jada (Jan 18, 2014)

Awesome post Pfm !


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 18, 2014)

Its nice to see you focusing on the BB lifestyle as opposed to your polarizing posts that I pretty much disregarded over the past 4 months.

There is ton to be said from someone with your experience.  I appreciate your past 2 threads very much.

This is why UGBB is the best form.  We have the best vetts and bros to learn from!


----------



## metsfan4life (Jan 19, 2014)

excellent PFM. been a while since seen you post and this is a hell of good info.


----------



## Bicepticon (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice post!


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 19, 2014)

i had to move my workout days to when i could actually get 8 hours of sleep. 
but still sometimes i go to the gym on 3 hours of sleep, sometimes i have no choice


----------

